# Very Low ping and internet speed



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi 

Iam using MTNL delhi broadband 999 combo plan which gives  speed of 1 mbps  but for last 10 days Iam getting painfully speed of around 225- 750 kbps  even at that speed many website will take ages to open ... my ping which was usually in range of 100-150 is now 14-20  

I tried every thing but situation remains same  ,changed router setting .wires but nothing happened ..scanned pc for viruses but results also tested on other devices speed remains slow 

any solution ..MTNL is not listening despite several complaints


----------



## Shah (Sep 20, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Hi
> 
> Iam using MTNL delhi broadband 999 combo plan which gives  speed of 1 mbps  but for last 10 days Iam getting painfully speed of around 225- 750 kbps  even at that speed many website will take ages to open ... my ping which was usually in range of 100-150 is now 14-20
> 
> ...



For the first time, I am seeing a person who complains about getting low pings. 
You mean to say that your download speeds are 225kbps to 750kbps? If yes, that's great for a 1Mbps connection.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2015)

low pings = good


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 20, 2015)

Shah said:


> For the first time, I am seeing a person who complains about getting low pings.
> You mean to say that your download speeds are 225kbps to 750kbps? If yes, that's great for a 1Mbps connection.




Nopes ...its total speed my download speed is 30KBPs to 80KBPS  

means Iam not getting more than 225 kbps -750 complete 

from the day iam getting low pings , my speed has gone down


----------

